# Just uploaded photo album and K&k



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

*Just uploaded photo album of K&k*

I finally got around to putting together a photo album for Kiko and Kalani


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos and beautiful pijjies! Here's a direct link to the album: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1416

Terry


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> Great photos and beautiful pijjies! Here's a direct link to the album: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1416
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry. It's been a fun adventure that I never expected to have, but I'm so glad I did.


----------

